# Lent!



## scubersteve (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes, I know it started DAYS ago, but for all you catholics (and various christians, if they do celebrate it), lent is the 40 days/nights of sacrifice/fasting before the ressurection of JESUS.

And, generally, you either sacrifice something, or commit to doing something that will make you a better person, or make the world a better place.
Killing noobs doesn't count.
Perhaps mercy to noobs?

As for me:
avoid using gay as an insult.
It's ironic cause the church is anti-gay.
But then again, I'm extremely liberal.

OFFTOPIC:
I'm so liberal I'm pro-choice (abortion is not a no-no for me =D)

EDIT:
not so important, but I made a topic that went hot.
I feel special now =D


----------



## fischju (Feb 11, 2008)

I never said that!


----------



## Westside (Feb 11, 2008)

I would sacrifice my life for world peace, I was foolish enough to join the Canadian Army for that.  However, wearing a light-blue beret (U.N. Soldier) does not really mean you bring peace, after all, the largest factor behind U.N.'s mission is the States, no matter how much they deny it.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

OFFTOPIC:
Yes, you did.
In your sleep.
You probobly never heard.

Westside:
I laugh at the Canadian Army forever.
However, your contribution has some sort of value, concidering your intention.
You are worthy.


----------



## science (Feb 11, 2008)

I gave up casual swearing. I hate not eating meat on friday though


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

fish is still available on fridays! =D


----------



## cupajoe (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not christian so I don't "celebrate" lent, but if I did I would give up insults. Because sometimes I insult my friends too much.

Ham Sandwich = Hell?


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

ehhh...
originally, it was no meat for the 40 days.
but, times have changed, and people have adjusted to the fridays only rule.
of course, the world is becoming dependant on meat (and I have no idea why, since 20lbs water = 1lb beef), and rules have to bend.

And, according to christianity, or at least catholisism, as long as you repent for anything you do, you can go to heaven.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 11, 2008)

I got a question. FYI, this are serious question: what if you sin and do not think it is a sin and it is a sin, do you still go to heaven?


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not schooled for this kind of shit >.<
I'm pretty sure that if there was no real intent to do something morally wrong, you can still go to heaven.


----------



## martin88 (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's another one:
Do people born mentally impaired go to hell because they don't (can't?) believe in God?


----------



## phuzzz (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm giving up pron.

No joke.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 11, 2008)

I dislike seafood with a passion, so I have trained myself to eat Cheese pizza on Friday's instead of meat and fish. >_>
I also will attempt to view at least 90% less hentai during the 40 days.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

aurgh.
your questions anger and confuse me.
or it could be that shade of purple in your sig...

to answer that question:
If they CAN'T, then it's not their fault, thus no eternal burning.
If they WON'T, then it IS their fault, resulting in satan throwing a pineapple up your ass every day.

EDIT:
If that 10% is yaoi, it doesn't count, cause the catholic church frowns upon gayness.

RE-EDIT:
Wait, give up pr0nz forever?
or for the 40days/nights?
Also, one of my friends told me pr0nz is adultory, thus a sin.
I then killed him in the face.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm going to a Catholic school right now. I am personally Russian Orthodox, however I strayed so far from it I have no idea if I'm supposed to celebrate Lent by giving something up and not eating meat.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh, Orthodox actually has different dates from roman catholic.
Ask your parents or something.
They'll probobly tell you that lent doesn't even start for another few weeks.

EDIT:


QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> resulting in satan throwing a pineapple up your ass every day


CRAP!


----------



## Talaria (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> And, according to christianity, or at least catholisism, as long as you repent for anything you do, you can go to heaven.



Err...wrong. All though i can't be bothered flaming and arguing about it due to lent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Damn Drats my choice of not flaming for 40 days/nights.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

SRRY FOR DOUBLE POST!


----------



## Westside (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(phuzzz @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I'm giving up pron.
> 
> No joke.


OMG, phuzzz, you are so brave. :'(


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

If you're not gonna flame, you may as well correct me if I'm wrong.
But I'm pretty sure about what I said.

And when I say repent, I don't mean random-ass "srry gawd, i w0n'T do iT [email protected]! kthxbailord"

I meant serious ones, so serious that they're super serial.


----------



## TheStump (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm giving up Religion.


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 11, 2008)

I've broken too many commandments to care anymore, and isn't cursing a sin anyways?


----------



## Sailor (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I've broken too many commandments to care anymore, and isn't cursing a sin anyways?



Well, yeah..it is. But you shouldn't say that :'[


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

cursing is a sin?
i thought that was just extreme old testament stuff.
cause jesus damns people a lot, and that's our equivalent of fuck... kind of...


----------



## science (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Twiffles @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I dislike seafood with a passion, so I have trained myself to eat Cheese pizza on Friday's instead of meat and fish. >_>
> I also will attempt to view at least 90% less hentai during the 40 days.



Haha thats my diet on fridays as well


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2008)

I gave up chocolate last year...don't know what I'll give up this year.
Probably like soda or something...




QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> cursing is a sin?
> i thought that was just extreme old testament stuff.
> cause jesus damns people a lot, and that's our equivalent of fuck... kind of...


Cursing is a sin, read the 10 commandments.

Damn isn't a curse word unless you use it like "Damn it!" or "Damn!"
Damn means to send something to hell.

And no, the word 'Damn' =/= 'Fuck'


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

I am the Lord your God
You shall have no other gods before me
You shall not make for yourself an idol
You shall not make wrongful use of the name of your God
Remember the Sabbath and keep it holy
Honor your Father and Mother
You shall not murder
You shall not commit adultery
You shall not steal
You shall not bear false witness against your neighbor
You shall not covet your neighbor's house
You shall not covet your neighbor's wife

Cursing is no where in there.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 11, 2008)

i have no clue how anyone can not break the adultery commandment considering it involves just porn or even just looking at a girls boobs irl


----------



## euphemism (Feb 11, 2008)

I hear satan likes people who don't go to church when it's raining.  Dry people burn easier or something....                                  I don't know what I'll give up or do to make myself a better person, maybe I'll start doing my math homework.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you can look at a boob, as long as there's no real adult rated thoughts involved.
But we all know that's impossible ; D


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I'm pretty sure you can look at a boob, as long as there's no real adult rated thoughts involved.
> But we all know that's impossible ; D


Yeah, kinda what I was getting at in my original post.

Maybe I'll follow that bible verse and carve out my eyes with forks before I die.

And my hands.

...and other things.


----------



## science (Feb 11, 2008)

I thought adultery was cheating..


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(science @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> I thought adultery was cheating..


http://www.christiancourier.com/articles/r...hat_is_adultery


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(science @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I thought adultery was cheating..


It's "misuse of sexuality". That is, adult feelings towards someone(thing) who is not your wife.

edit: THIS IS WHAT THEY TEACH ME IN RELIGION CLASS. I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY MISINFORMATION THAT MAY ARISE. BY READING THIS POST YOU ACCEPT IT "AS-IS" AND WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED. ANY DAMAGE THAT MAY ARISE FROM THIS POST IS SOLE RESPONSIBILITY OF BONEMONKEY.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

nope.
adultery is anything that involves premarital sex.
including mouth sex.
and hand sex
and sandwich bag sex.
and peanut butter jar sex.
and ....
do i need more to get to the point?

Also, dirty thoughts aren't allowed. including porn-wait for it-ography.


----------



## science (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> nope.
> adultery is anything that involves premarital sex.
> including mouth sex.
> and hand sex
> ...



Oh crap, I fit into most of those categories!


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm going to guess sandwich bag and peanutbutter jar are the most common =D


----------



## notnarb (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I got a question. FYI, this are serious question: what if you sin and do not think it is a sin and it is a sin, do you still go to heaven?


This leads one to question if God would allow such a thing to take place...


----------



## Renegade_R (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(science @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > nope.
> ...



Looks like the whole internet is going to hell then am I right?


----------



## serious_sean (Feb 11, 2008)

don't worry! it's all just for fun anyway!


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

as long as you repent it's okay.
killing yourself doesnt leave a chance to repent.
oh crap.
I just opened a pandora's box, didn't I?


----------



## Westside (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> nope.
> adultery is anything that involves premarital sex.
> including mouth sex.
> and hand sex
> ...


Wut about sexy time with my mother in law?


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

if your girlfriend is your hand, does that make your mother in law your foot?


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(science @ Feb 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought adultery was cheating..
> ...



I don't eat meat if I can prevent it..and I think the last time I ate it was..two years ago (had to try alligator once in a lifetime). My heathen ass is more christian than most christians.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

Well, in this world, you can get the nutrition that meat gives you in other forms.
Back then, they either couldn't, or didn't due to cost.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 11, 2008)

"God" made the ten commandments using lighting bolts didnt he?


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 11, 2008)

But back then, if people were lucky, they had meat once a week. Most people couldn't even afford that. Now people eat it multiple times a day. So back then it wasn't really a sacrifice was it? Just bitter reality. Maybe for those fat priests it was really difficult.


----------



## Orc (Feb 11, 2008)

Remember kids:
No blowjobs on fridays.
(No beating of meat, no eating it either.)

Seriously though, I'm the only one in my family that's not a practicing Roman Catholic so I try to respect what they do during Lent. 
During the "Holy Week", I fast and pray along with them. I stay off the computer, consoles and TV. It's kinda refreshing actually.
Most of the time I go with family or friends to our province to watch the self-flagellants (they get crucified too), but that's pretty entertaining for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it destroys the whole purpose of piety and stuff. Actually, I think them "penitents" are doing it for entertainment and attention anyway.
(One of my favorite things to do is watch Jesus Christ Superstar and sing along to it but that's another story.)


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 12, 2008)

"God" made the ten commandments up, told them to Moses, and Moses carved em into stone.
Even jews know this >.>


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Feb 12, 2008)

"and hand sex
and sandwich bag sex.
and peanut butter jar sex."

As long as theres no one else involved, i dont really see how its commiting adultery. 

Lusting (which is a sin) over a chick is single player, but there are still 2 people involved.. 

as long as you dont go into multiplayer I think your good to go. 

Dont take my word for it though!!


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 12, 2008)

You have to be married madkatz. As long as it's two people and you're married you're fine. Unmarried, no.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(dakeyras @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> You have to be married madkatz. As long as it's two people and you're married you're fine. Unmarried, no.


yeah i know, i thought that was obvious though.

Otherwise christians/catholics wouldnt have any babies


----------



## xJonny (Feb 12, 2008)

I stopped caring for religious things trying to control me and stopping me from doing the things I enjoy.

Not that I'm a boozer/smoker/whatever else.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 13, 2008)

id like to shed a little light on some of the previous early comments. i profess that i am a Christian and i have accepted Jesus into my heart. i dont like to see my fellow tempers in the dark about important matters like these. 

scubersteve Feb 10 2008, 10:38 PM 
And, according to christianity, or at least catholisism, as long as you repent for anything you do, you can go to heaven.
ANSWER: to go to heaven you must admit to the Lord you are a sinner and repent for your sins. Then you must accept Jesus as you Lord and Savior into your heart.

sonicslasher Feb 10 2008, 10:59 PM
I got a question. FYI, this are serious question: what if you sin and do not think it is a sin and it is a sin, do you still go to heaven?
ANSWER: if you have accepted the Lord, you are forgiven. If you have them mentality of, “ok, I just repented for my sins and I hope I get hit by a bus so I die and go to heaven before I sin again,” don’t worry. You are sin. If you have accepted the lord you are saved.

martin88 Feb 10 2008, 11:07 PM 
Here's another one:
Do people born mentally impaired go to hell because they don't (can't?) believe in God? 
God does not create mistakes. They may not understand, but God still loves them. There’s a point of understanding I believe. Take a baby. Say it dies of sids. The baby doesn’t know enough to understand that it is a sinner and can be punished for its sins. I believe it goes to heaven.

if anyone has any questions you are free to PM me. i would love to help.

and @ xJonny: you seem to have the idea that Christianity is a ball and chain. its the opposite! it frees you from you worldly pain and sorrow.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 13, 2008)

What about unbaptized children who died at a young age?


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 13, 2008)

same idea as bort's 3rd answer, linkiboy.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> What about unbaptized children who died at a young age?


I think thats one of the beliefs that seperate catholics from christians. I think catholics believe that in order for anyone to go to heaven is that they need to be baptised. or the catholic equivelent, i dont know they might share the same word. I think thats why catholic parents are so eager to baptise them as soon as possible, and why catholics ussually have priests come and prey for them on their death bed. 

I highly believe that God doesnt mind too much if somone hasnt been baptised or not, i dont think its going to change anything in a big way. I still think its a good thing to do.. its like your getting re-born again in christ. 

but no, children at a young age IMO would go to heaven anyway. Their so inocent..


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 13, 2008)

Actually, the catholic church turned around on this in 2006 I think it was. Unbaptised children go to heaven these days. 

I love how arrogant the catheolic church is in thss matter. Cause they have decided unbaptised children go to heaven, they suddenly don't. Not an 'oops, sorry, we've been wrong all this years', instead the church pretends that they are the ones deciding this kind of stuff, like god is a puppet instead of their..well..god.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 13, 2008)

baptism is a sacrament of dedication to the Lord. a baby is baptized to show that the parents will take on the responsibility to raise the baby as a Christian in a Christian home. Baptism has nothing to do with actually being saved.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 13, 2008)

baptism is the washing away of the original sin, isn't it?
original sin - adam/eve eating the magical apple


----------



## Tanas (Feb 13, 2008)

Numbers 11:4-35; Numbers 11:33-34. 

He loves everyone does he? the Evil Bastard!


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 13, 2008)

It is.

Baptism is removal of original sin. It was once done where you'd be completely dunked into water. It was meant to be a symbol of leaving your old original-sinned body an welcoming yourself into your renewed Christian life.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 14, 2008)

my bad i got baptism and dedication confused.

if i had the chance to do it over again i would do full immersion.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(BortzANATOR @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> my bad i got baptism and dedication confused.
> 
> if i had the chance to do it over again i would do full immersion.


ah yes, i got those two confused too.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 15, 2008)

too lazy to grab a bible...
is tanas' quote accurate?


----------



## notnarb (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> too lazy to grab a bible...
> is tanas' quote accurate?


I know sloth being one of the deadly sins is in the bible


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 15, 2008)

being lazy....
is it sloth? o.O


----------



## notnarb (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(scubersteve @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> being lazy....
> is it sloth? o.O


thats what I said; sloth


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 15, 2008)

i should quoted that.
but then that makes you a liar.
SHUN THE SINNING notnarb!


----------

